# hard drive for hd unit



## cupton50 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the Tivo HD unit, not XL. I am going to put a bigger hard drive in it, 1 tb. I am on other threads about how to do it so I don't have a problem there. The problem is finding the right hard drive. I have been reading about the counterfeit drives coming out of China. Now I hear all the drives are made in China. What is considered a good 1tb drive for the Tivo? What does the forum recommend? Thanks. All ideas are appreciated.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have this Hitachi Drive in my TiVoHD for the past 5 months and have had no problems or noise issues.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002D5XY8A/ref=oss_product


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cupton50 said:


> I have the Tivo HD unit, not XL. I am going to put a bigger hard drive in it, 1 tb. I am on other threads about how to do it so I don't have a problem there. The problem is finding the right hard drive. I have been reading about the counterfeit drives coming out of China. Now I hear all the drives are made in China. What is considered a good 1tb drive for the Tivo? What does the forum recommend? Thanks. All ideas are appreciated.


The only drive that has caused some problems is WD with intel-park, this can be disabled but this form has reported that newer WD drives work ok now. I don't think you will find much difference between drives made today as you don't need speed for TiVo use (don't get any 10,000 rpm drives). People will have opinions but I don't think it makes any difference besides size of the drive for more record time.


----------

